

Venture-Backed IPOs Head to Taiwan - jimmybot
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/05/17/venture-backed-ipos-head-to-taiwan/

======
grellas
Historically, Wilson, Sonsini, Goodrich & Rosati (WSGR) is probably the most
prestigious law firm in the world for taking startups public in the U.S.
markets. Guess what they are promoting on June 2nd? That's right - a
presentation on how to take your company public _in Taiwan_
([http://www.garysguide.org/events/3077312/wsgr-going-
public-i...](http://www.garysguide.org/events/3077312/wsgr-going-public-in-
taiwan)).

This symbolizes how important this trend is becoming for venture-backed
startups in the Valley and elsewhere. The VCs need to get returns back up and
they will not sit around forever as conditions remain relatively unfavorable
in the U.S.

------
csmeder
> In the U.S., the cost (to go public) is $2 million to $3 million and (start-
> ups have to meet the bar of) $100 million in (annual) revenue.

I am confused. What about that guy who is taking his beer pong table business
public to raise 12,000? And what about other penny stocks? Can some one
clarify by what he means by it costs 2 million to go public and your company
needs to have a 100 million in revenue?

~~~
snewe
The beer pong guy was only trying to raise $10,000 and had one employee.
Trying to raise millions requires finding investment banks with rich clients
who will subscribe to your initial offering. If a firm wants to raise millions
in an IPO (and you aren't Google), you have to hire one or several investment
banks to shop your shares around. They charge huge fees, typically a
percentage of the total offering.

~~~
csmeder
Thank you for clarifying and educating me.

